#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Pidurutalagala!!! Hey guys what do you know about this place?

## Dhiya

All you studied about pidurutalagala as the highest mountain of Sri Lanka in Grade five. Did you visited here? Did you ever visited to the top of the mountain? This place mesmerized me. Do you want to mesmerise from the beauty of Pidurutalagala?Ask your travel doubts with me?

----------


## Moana

> All you studied about pidurutalagala as the highest mountain of Sri Lanka in Grade five. Did you visited here? Did you ever visited to the top of the mountain? This place mesmerized me. Do you want to mesmerise from the beauty of Pidurutalagala?Ask your travel doubts with me?


Recently we went on a trip to this place and it was a total outstanding view that would take your breath away.

----------

